# 1990 Stanza XE manual Trans need Help!



## Tr0gd0r (Jan 6, 2005)

Going to change my thermostat but i can't find a manual that shows how...I know the KA24 engine has a water temp gauge but need to know any tricks to changing this thermostat

Any advice would be helpfull

robert


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The thermostat is located in the lower hose neck and replacement is fairly straight forward. If you need more on the replacement procedure, check with your Nissan dealer they may allow you look at the service manual for your car. Also the air bleed in the thermostat should be straight up when installed.

Troy


----------



## Tr0gd0r (Jan 6, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> The thermostat is located in the lower hose neck and replacement is fairly straight forward. Troy


Thanks Troy,

the lower hose neck i guess is not near the upper rad hose by the water pump like the older stanza's right?

Robert :cheers:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The water pump housing has the thermostat in it. You should remove the water pump as a unit to change the thermostat and inspect the water pump at the same time.
I posted a place to get the service manual in the Stanza section.

Troy


----------



## scafidipro (Jan 26, 2005)

Tr0gd0r said:


> Going to change my thermostat but i can't find a manual that shows how...I know the KA24 engine has a water temp gauge but need to know any tricks to changing this thermostat
> 
> Any advice would be helpfull
> 
> robert


just take the alternator off... its right there. easy access!


----------

